# Where i can find steel mesh?



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

hi guys, i just wonder where i can buy the stainless steel mesh to clip the moss wall? i went to dollar shop but they dont sell those stuff =d thank you


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i know you can get metal mesh at rona or home depot.
not sure if it is stainless though.
all the moss walls i've seen are made with a plastic mesh from micheals craft store.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Stainless steel will cost you an arm and a leg. You will not find them in home hardware store - too expesive to stock. Why not stay with the mesh from Michael. Can make a PVC frame to wt. it down.


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

I've seen it at a few auto paint shops... They use it to filter out any lumps. They get their paint in 45 gal drums and then mix and tint a small batch for each car... It comes on a big roll but they may cut a piece off for you.

The plastic mesh would most likely be easier and cheaper to get.


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

i see.... coz steel mesh can hold down the bamboo shelter more, that why i go to find it~~ haha , well maybe plastic will work too, let me try =] thank you guys


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Michaels sells the black plastic mesh which works well for creating moss walls. I believe they are about a buck for a 12" X 12" sheet.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Wash board drain material for comercial dishwashers ...made from pvc and is rigid and have a million round holes in it ( depending on size of piece  ) . I got some from Ind. plastics and paint in Richmond. .I use it for tank diveders ...works like a charm for that ! If I make it to toms tomorrow I will bring a piece to show you .


----------



## joncro55 (Apr 11, 2012)

How about looking to a place that can sell you some mesh materials or scraps from their inventory. Or go about and ask them for a sample of the mesh that you might be looking for?

Try there sites for wire cloth:

McMaster-Carr

Custom Wire Cloth - Belleville Wire Cloth Co - Cedar Grove, NJ


----------

